# gurgling noises



## juliakirsten (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 15 year old cockatiel who has never had any health problems or been sick. We recently moved and she seemed to take the move well and has adjusted. About a week ago I noticed that she has been making these very quiet gurgling noises, they almost sound like they are coming from her stomach - even like small burps. The noises aren't vocalizations or chirps. She is also puffed up a lot of the time in her cage but her behavior hasn't changed at all - she still comes out and sings and plays quite often. I'm wondering if anyone else has ever heard similar gurgling noises before or might have some tips. Her diet hasn't changed at all either. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's probably a good idea to schedule a vet visit. Moving is very stressful, and stress can bring out health issues that are no big deal under normal circumstances.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with tielfan. Birds are very good at hiding illness, still playing etc but there are signs she isn't right by being fluffed up and these noises which might indicate a respitory infection, they can go downhill very quickly. Take her to a vet who is avain interest as soon as you can.


----------

